# Panty & Stocking with Garterbelt



## pitman (Oct 2, 2010)

Has anyone seen this anime yet ?

Its wacky, crazy, insane, perverted and fricking awesome !


----------



## mameks (Oct 4, 2010)

LOL, someone who's on PEZgaming showed me this. I lol'd my ass off.


----------



## prowler (Oct 4, 2010)

Stay classy, Gainax.


----------



## xshinox (Oct 4, 2010)

when i first saw pics of this series, it reminded me of powerpuff girls. the art style.


----------



## mameks (Oct 4, 2010)

xshinox said:
			
		

> when i first saw pics of this series, it reminded me of powerpuff girls. the art style.


Yeah, it's what most people are saying, I think it might have been influenced by it/them.


----------



## cornaljoe (Oct 4, 2010)

Lol, that is awesome.  I like how it goes from a Japanese anime look to American cartoon and then to 3D animation.  What groups sub this?


----------



## prowler (Oct 4, 2010)

cornaljoe said:
			
		

> What groups sub this?


Crunchyroll simulcasts it so its the usual groups.


----------



## Zerousen (Oct 4, 2010)

Not bad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I might watch this, even though I find some of this strange or disturbing. ( after 0:51, I thought "...no, just no.") The music's nice too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: adding to it to avoid double post 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, what they're saying is "O wicked spirit born of a lost soul in limbo, receive judgment from the garb of the Holy Virgin; cleansed of worldly impurities; return to Heaven and Earth.
anties and stockings transform into weapons: "Repent!"

Here's the.....manga.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler


----------



## Goli (Oct 4, 2010)

?_Fly away now_?


----------



## mameks (Oct 4, 2010)

Hikaru said:
			
		

> Not bad
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:win:
so.full.of.win.
...


----------



## pitman (Nov 7, 2010)

Episode 6 is fricking awesome !!!


----------



## mameks (Nov 7, 2010)

@[email protected] Adds to 'want to watch'


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 8, 2010)

I just downloaded and watched the first episode and it's fucking brilliant!  Had me in stitches the entire episode.  Loved the visual style and it had a great soundtrack as well.  Best Japanese cartoon I've watched since The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya.  Gonna grab the rest of the episodes now!


----------



## Goli (Nov 8, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> I just downloaded and watched the first episode and it's fucking brilliant!  Had me in stitches the entire episode.  Loved the visual style and it had a great soundtrack as well.  Best Japanese cartoon I've watched since The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya.  Gonna grab the rest of the episodes now!


You could just Youtube them, it's what I do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 8, 2010)

Goli said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They take about 10 mins an episode to download so it ain't too much of a hassle, by the time I've finished watching one there's another one ready.  Plus, YouTube sucks sometimes for me, always gives me buffering problems.  If they're downloaded I ain't gotta worry about that.


----------



## pitman (Nov 8, 2010)

I'm just gonna put this here (more ep. 6 awesomeness), if you haven't decided if to watch this yet...


----------



## mameks (Nov 8, 2010)

Started watching tonight. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It's brilliant, Gainax you stars.


----------



## Gariscus (Nov 8, 2010)

I can't stop watching the transformation scene... it's just so...


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Nov 8, 2010)




----------



## KingVamp (Nov 9, 2010)

This junk is crazy!!!


----------



## Mesiskope (Nov 9, 2010)

To my biggest fan VA


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 9, 2010)

Man ... now I want to look this up >.>


----------



## mameks (Nov 9, 2010)

pitman said:
			
		

> I'm just gonna put this here (more ep. 6 awesomeness), if you haven't decided if to watch this yet...


Watched that episode last night 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Possibly the best so far IMO, as it suggest that the series _might possibly_ have a sense of direction.
Maybe.


----------



## craplame (Nov 9, 2010)

For some reason, I love the show a lot. Even though Panty's kind of bitchy.


----------



## raulpica (Nov 10, 2010)

Oh, finally a good episode. I wasn't a fan of the first five.

Now it finally seems to be going somewhere, and also less poop-jokes, luckily.

I'm now for a change actually waiting for the next episode


----------



## pitman (Nov 10, 2010)

raulpica said:
			
		

> Oh, finally a good episode. I wasn't a fan of the first five.
> 
> I'm now for a change actually waiting for the next episode
> 
> ...



The whole ghost factory was reachable via the toilets and all the characters getting out of urinals and toilets is "less poop-jokes" ?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







oh and


Spoiler: I can't fucking believe it after 8 years...



1000 posts !!!


----------



## raulpica (Nov 10, 2010)

pitman said:
			
		

> part 2 of ep 5 was pointless, boring, ugly and didn't have a point, I was expecting some kind of a punch in the end.
> What? That was AWESOME! A really touching story. That made me like the anime a lot more.
> 
> QUOTE(pitman @ Nov 10 2010, 09:13 PM) The whole ghost factory was reachable via the toilets and all the characters getting out of urinals and toilets is "less poop-jokes" ?


Well, yeah, and that's a lot less than the other episodes, IIRC.


----------



## prowler (Nov 12, 2010)

I'm not even watching this anymore but fuck me, I've never wanted an OST more.


----------



## iPikachu (Nov 12, 2010)

i watched all 6 episodes this afternoon
funny as hell


----------



## Stevetry (Nov 12, 2010)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> I'm not even watching this anymore but fuck me, I've never wanted an OST more.



love the ost i saw the episode  and i die on how much i wanted the ost


also i am encoding this anime in dpg in my site


----------



## pitman (Nov 13, 2010)

Ep. 7 is out and we get more than meets the eye:


Spoiler


----------



## Recorderdude (Nov 13, 2010)

pitman said:
			
		

> Ep. 7 is out and we get more than meets the eye:
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Of course, the gratuitious transformation scene results in their de-roboticization, too...Gainax knows their fans don't wanna see Robots gainiaxing. XD


----------



## mameks (Nov 13, 2010)

pitman said:
			
		

> Ep. 7 is out and we get more than meets the eye:
> 
> 
> Spoiler


This episode was...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Casino bit was funny though


----------



## Shakraka (Nov 15, 2010)

.


----------



## raulpica (Nov 15, 2010)

Getting better and better. Episode 7 was awesome and funny.


----------



## mameks (Nov 20, 2010)

Ep8


Spoiler



Dawn of the Dead followed by Phoenix Wright? Yes please


----------



## Gariscus (Nov 20, 2010)

shlong said:
			
		

> Ep8
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


It was a hilarious episode.


----------



## raulpica (Nov 21, 2010)

Meh episode. The only funny thing in there was the Monkey, when it trasformed.

I mean... Ep8.1 doesn't EVEN have a real ending :|


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Nov 22, 2010)

raulpica said:
			
		

> Meh episode. The only funny thing in there was the Monkey, when it trasformed.
> 
> I mean... Ep8.1 doesn't EVEN have a real ending :|


It also had a Ren and Stimpy reference.


----------



## mameks (Nov 28, 2010)

ep#9...


Spoiler



What is this I don't even...although it's now random weird crap, I'm gonna finish the series :3


980 posts x3


----------



## Jax (Nov 29, 2010)

Spoiler










"- Hello there, Angels!"
"- Hi, Garterbelt!"
"- How would you like to suck on my chocolate salty frankfurter?"


----------



## raulpica (Nov 29, 2010)

Episode 9.1 was funny enough, and episode 9.2 was weird as heck, but the ending was awesome.

I hope the series keeps it up like this.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Nov 29, 2010)

Can someone tell me what this show is about I kinda want to watch it but it seems kind of weird.


----------



## Stevetry (Nov 29, 2010)

i loving this series i love the episode with the transformers lol Masculinus surprise


----------



## mameks (Dec 4, 2010)

IMHO, best clip of the series, and just generally awesome.


Spoiler: Kinda NSFW :/ but I think it's fine :3






?AnarCHYYYYYY, EVERYONE WANTS TO BE ME!?


----------



## Jax (Dec 4, 2010)

The parodies! Oh God the parodies on that music video!

http://tjax.imgur.com/panty_amp_stocking_mv_parodies


----------



## Warrior522 (Dec 4, 2010)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> Stay classy, Gainax.



...aaand now I HAVE to watch it.

Damn you, Evangelion...


----------



## mameks (Dec 4, 2010)

Jax said:
			
		

> The parodies! Oh God the parodies on that music video!
> 
> http://tjax.imgur.com/panty_amp_stocking_mv_parodies


Yeah, it's awesome :3
There were also a few others, but from a few other animes


----------



## Jolan (Dec 4, 2010)

Why did episode 10 make no sense whatsoever?
The part with Chuck made me feel like I was on LSD.


----------



## mameks (Dec 4, 2010)

Jolan said:
			
		

> Why did episode 10 make no sense whatsoever?
> The part with Chuck made me feel like I was on LSD.


Pfft~, it's P&Sw/Garterbelt, what do you expect 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But I generally didn't like the Chuck part...


----------



## Ritsuki (Dec 4, 2010)

This anime is completly immoral, insane, blasphemous... And it's even worse with those cartoon-like graphics. 


I LOVE it.


----------



## Jolan (Dec 4, 2010)

Ritsuki said:
			
		

> This anime is completly immoral, insane, blasphemous... And it's even worse with those cartoon-like graphics.
> 
> 
> I LOVE it.


Considering the number of times when there's an art shift...

Oh, anyone else want the OST desperately like me?
FLY AWAY NOW, FLY AWAY NOW, FLY AWAY~


----------



## mameks (Dec 4, 2010)

Jolan said:
			
		

> Ritsuki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah...it comes out on the 29th >.<
Although you can download D City Rock already 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



EDIT:Expansion upon Jax's post


----------



## bnwchbammer (Dec 5, 2010)

I finally started watching this. God, it's great. Just so ridiculous!
Also, I need the OST.


----------



## raulpica (Dec 5, 2010)

Didn't like Ep10 too much, 10.1 was pretty stupid, 10.2 (Chuck part) was ABYSMAL.

Luckily, 10.3 (D-City Rock) was awesome enough.

Me wants more Demon Sisters!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 7, 2010)

I finally managed to catch up on all the episodes and I gotta say I fucking love this cartoon!  Gotta agree with Rauly about the Chuck episode.  It's the only one that bored me.  Love everything about this show, the way it's smart but totally stupid at the same time (although some episodes are just completely stupid, but in a good way! lol), the art styles, the music, the characters and more.


----------



## mameks (Dec 7, 2010)

Yeah, the general consensus is that the Chuck part was utter shit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Also, there's a Powerpuff Girls anime


----------



## pitman (Dec 7, 2010)

The miniature adventure was hilarious, the Chuck Trilogy (just like Back to the Future 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) was fucking hilarious especially the 2nd part with the "3D" and the clip at the end was awesome (only the song wasn't subbed), gonna watch that again.




			
				ThatDudeWithTheFood said:
			
		

> Can someone tell me what this show is about I kinda want to watch it but it seems kind of weird.



Just read the topic title


----------



## pitman (Dec 26, 2010)

Episode 13, just GMO...


----------



## Stevetry (Dec 26, 2010)

great series till the end


----------



## hullo8d (Dec 27, 2010)

Great parody, shitty anime.


----------



## bnwchbammer (Dec 28, 2010)

OST leaked all over the internet.
/a/ is jizzing their pants.
It is quite an impressive sound track.


----------



## raulpica (Dec 28, 2010)

bnwchbammer said:
			
		

> OST leaked all over the internet.
> /a/ is jizzing their pants.
> It is quite an impressive sound track.


Yeah, grabbed it. Still have to listen to it entirely, as I still haven't catched up with the anime.
Haha, saw that yesterday. Lulzy.

Mmh, most of the tracks are good, but I still can't get over how they [mthr]'d up Theme of Scanty and Knee Socks so bad.


----------



## mameks (Dec 28, 2010)

It's not like I'm dl'ing it or anything.
EDIT: It's finished dl'ing.


----------



## Gariscus (Dec 29, 2010)

The OST is... amazing.


----------



## mameks (Dec 29, 2010)

It's now been on loop all day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Along with Libera Me


----------



## bnwchbammer (Dec 30, 2010)

raulpica said:
			
		

> bnwchbammer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Get out of here, that theme and Fly Away are the two best tracks on the album.


----------



## mrfatso (Dec 31, 2010)

pitman said:
			
		

> Episode 13, just GMO...



as for me, i say that



Spoiler



dammit, they must have done something to her when she went back to heaven or maybe she was possessed or something, either way, i still cant believe that ending


----------



## raulpica (Jan 16, 2011)

bnwchbammer said:
			
		

> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, actually, I grew accustomed to it, and I now love it.

Also, have finally watched the ending. JUST AWESOME.


----------



## bnwchbammer (Jan 18, 2011)

raulpica said:
			
		

> bnwchbammer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha, finally finished it, hu?


----------



## Dartz150 (Jan 18, 2011)

lol hehe I just love the transformation scene...


----------



## DarkShadow96 (Jan 18, 2011)

Lame... Wanted to watch it but video got removed due to the youtube account being terminated lol.

Gonna check it out later.


----------



## mameks (Jan 18, 2011)

raulpica said:
			
		

> bnwchbammer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


luls, I thought you watched it a few weeks ago O.o
But yesh, the ending's awesome


----------



## Recorderdude (May 31, 2011)

OK, so did anyone else watch the OVA? The one on the Last Bluray Volume.

WTF...just...WTF. Especially at the super mario bros section filled with sex-related imagery. They even acknowledged the infinite 1up goomba stomp on stairs trick. And the one following that where 



Spoiler



they show babies being cut up and being made into a parody of pringles


I LUFFED IT SO MUCH.

The last skit parodies...bad flash cut out animation...GOD is it funny, especially to a flash animator like myself.

Watch it if you love PSG. It's usually called the Panty and Stockig with Garterbelt OVA or "Panty and Stocking in Sanitarybox" and it's about 8 minutes long.


----------

